# Crystallizing violets



## Diane1415 (May 8, 2006)

how does one crystalise violets so that they may be used as a garnish for desserts?
can they be frozen to use later?


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 8, 2006)

As far as I know, you cannot freeze crystallized flowers for later use.  Depending on what crystallizing recipe you use, you can layer them interspersed with waxed paper in an airtight container.  I believe this is possible if you use gum arabic for your sugar binder.

I, however, just enjoy making them as I need them by simply coating the flower petals with reconstituted powdered pasteurized egg white & then dipping in superfine granulated sugar & allowing to dry on a sheet of wax paper.  I've used this method with success on violets, rose petals, & mint leaves.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 8, 2006)

What would I do if I don't use egg?
I cannot eat egg and I would like to have them myself.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 9, 2006)

As for freezing - I would not think so, and I haven't been able to find anywhere that says otherwise.

People who are allergic to eggs are generally only sensitive to the yolk - the white does not cause them any problems. And, since you are only brushing on a minimal amount of an egg-white egg-wash as a binder to hold the sugar to the flowers you would not be consuming any great quantity.

You could possibly use whole milk in place of the egg-wash - don't know.

I did find this recipe for egg-less crystallized violets - have no idea of how well it works.


----------



## Diane1415 (May 9, 2006)

I cannot eat Morning Star products because they use egg whites and they will give me a migraine so I am very carefull, helped me choose to turn vegan, also.
Sounds like a lot of work no matter how I do it.
I have a lot of violets in my yard and I will have to try them


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 9, 2006)

Unfortunately, you can't use milk.  That would dissolve the sugar on contact.

Commercial flower crystalizers use gum arabic, which used to be available from old-time pharmacies (no longer, I fear).  However, I'm sure you could get it from any company that sells cake-decorating supplies - just do a web search.


----------

